# [RCP] Was passiert genau beim laden eines Plugins?



## thomet (2. Sep 2008)

Hy,
ich möchte gern wissen, was für ein Vorgang abläuft, wenn der Bundel Loader ein Plugin lädt? Also zb. wird ja der Activator aufgerufen. Aber ich denk mal nicht, dass nur dies geschiet, oder? Welche Klassen werden den noch aufgerufen bzw geladen??

Ich brauch diese Information für ein Tool was ich entwickeln möchte.

Mfg Thomet


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2008)

Das Framework checkt die dependencies und wenn alles passt, wird ein BundleContext erstellt und an das Bundle im Activator übergeben. Im Falle von Eclipse PlugIns, wird zusätzlich schon beim Worbench-Start die plugin.xml verarbeitet.


----------



## thomet (2. Sep 2008)

Ok,
noch eine Frage. Wo sind all die Informationen aus der MANIFEST.MF und plugin.xml nach dem erstellen (exportieren) gespeichert?
Ich kann ja in den Jar-Datein beide Datein löschen und das Plugin läuft trozdem.

Ich muß, für das was ich machen möchte, nach dem Export, diese Informationen ändern können.
(z.B. steht ja in per Plugin.xml, welche id eines Views zu welcher Viewklasse gehört. Jetzt will ich nach dem exportieren, die Viewklasse "BeispielView.class" in "a.class" umbennen können, so das diese auch wieder gefunden wird)


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2008)

Warum sagst du nicht einfach das du einen Obfuscator verwenden willst?  :roll: 
Die werden genau dort gespeichert wo du sie vermutest, die Bundles werden lediglich lokal gecached in 
eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles


----------



## thomet (2. Sep 2008)

Ok, ich will Obfuscaten  

Das Problem ist aber das es noch nichts gibt was wirklich die RCP Applicationen Obfuscaten kann die ich vorliegen habe. Da diese mehrere Plugins beinhalten (über 30) und ich halt Optimales Obfuscating benötige.

Hast du(oder jemand anders) erfahrungen damit? Wenn ja wär cool wenn wir da uns bissel austauschen könnten.

mfg

EDIT:

Also mir ist es erstma wichtig, dass ich nicht nur den eigentlichen Quellcode obfuscaten kann, sondern weitestgehen die Klassennamen. Was mir zu Zeit eben Probleme macht, ist das Umbennen lassen von View Klasse.


----------

